# Hub disassembly...?



## guzziworksman (Jan 12, 2021)

This is a hub off an old Japanese bike - I want to take it apart so I can clean the rim/respoke. I can't get either side loose. It's been soaked for days in penetrating oil, heated...and sworn at. There's no rust apparent. Just 60-70 years of being together. The brake drum appears to be a right-hand thread. I would've thought it should be left-handed, given it's on the left side. But the threads say different. No idea on the cog side - but I would guess right-hand thread. I have a tool that'll span and insert two shafts into the drum's opposing holes so I can crank it. No tool for the cog side - I'm using a small punch and hammer, trying to knock it loose. No luck on anything so far. Anyone else run into something like this?


----------



## Gordon (Jan 12, 2021)

If it is like most freewheels, you need a remover tool that fits in the two slots closest to the inside, then it should unthread going counter clockwise. I believe the hub is threaded similarly on both sides.


----------



## bloo (Jan 12, 2021)

Whatever you do, don't take the wheel apart until you solve this, You need it for leverage.


----------



## the tinker (Jan 12, 2021)

Can't these "freewheels"  be placed in a vice, and then rotate the rim counter-clockwise, like taking off a standard New departure cog? Never took one of these modern wheels apart.


----------



## bloo (Jan 12, 2021)

I doubt it. Freewheel threads are generally arranged so pedaling tightens. If you put it in the vise and turned in the loosening direction, I think it would just freewheel.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 12, 2021)

you'll need a tool like this, it fits into the slots nearer the axle, not the round holes.
from my experience it's best to:
put the axle back in
install the tool
spin the axle nut onto the axle to snug the tool up
then put in vise and remove the freewheel.


----------



## guzziworksman (Jan 12, 2021)

Looks to be a healthy tool - and I can put  breaker bar on it. Any chance someone knows this tool's name. I'll do a search for "freewheel tool" for starters. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 12, 2021)

it's called a freewhweel tool.
best to use a vise bolted to a sturdy bench.
lots of good info here:









						Schwinn Service Manual Volume 1 & 2 | Bicycle Restoration Tips
					

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-1.81415/  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-2.81579/




					thecabe.com


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 12, 2021)

this vid shows it used with a wrench and vise
i like the vise, it's tidier, the wheel is used as leverage to remove, and reinstallation while in the vise decreases the chance of cross-threading


----------



## guzziworksman (Jan 13, 2021)

An update. I got the outer ring - a locking flange, I'll call it - off. It unscrews CW. I removed the cog, and about 40 of the smallest ball bearings I've ever seen. I need to get the innermost piece off, w/o destroying it. Replacements are not available. A freewheel tool would fit those two slots...don't have one. The ones I've seen online, give no particular dimensions. But I could order one that looks close and modify it to fit, hopefully. My local high-end bike shop is closed today - I'm thinking of enlisting their help. Until then, I'll try a few more taps with a big screwdriver and a heavy hammer on those slots (CW? CCW?) - but I don't want to wreck anything. The last pic shows the opposite (left) side. That's the brake drum. Laying alongside it, is an old motorcycle header nut tool that'll fit into the opposing holes. You can tell I've been trying - I'm beginning to destroy the holes. I THINK it loosens CCW. I'm hoping that if I can remove one side of this hub, I can slip the whole thing out and access the spokes. Any thoughts? I really appreciate the advice already offered.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 13, 2021)

you should stop now, take it to a pro


----------



## bloo (Jan 13, 2021)

Normally you wouldn't take the freewheel apart like that. I agree. Take it in. You need the right tool and it is going to be real tough with the slots all rounded out like that. Threads should be normal right hand threads like any other freewheel, if they were reverse then pedaling would unscrew it.


----------



## RustySprockets (Jan 13, 2021)

Yeah, the correct tool should have spun that off as an assembled unit.  Even when the proper tool is used, it is wise to secure it loosely in place using a bolt passed through the axle hole.  That prevents the tool from slipping and ruining the notches...like yours are.  They are pretty chowdered.


----------



## guzziworksman (Jan 13, 2021)

Actually...I didn't know I had boogered up those slots that badly, until I saw the pics I've posted. Shame on me. An overanxious rookie. Hopefully, my local bike shop can get me out of this. I'll report back.


----------



## guzziworksman (Jan 14, 2021)

So my update is NOT what I expected. I went to the bike shop. The 20-something bike mechanic spent some minutes searching for a tool that MIGHT fit those freewheel slots, plus a few minutes inspecting the hub. Then he asked..."Why do you want to take it apart?" I said, "To respoke it." And he said..."You don't have to. See how the hub flanges are slotted, so you can just slip the spokes in?" I said, "Oh yeah..." Being stupid has always come naturally, to me. But it's never been easy.


----------

